# translation

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

please be sorry for this offtopic post,

can someone please translate me this text:

Jippi her skal dat feires

into english or german,

i haven't found a dictionary, so i hope someone of you can help me please.

thank you verry much

mfg Gabriel

----------

## linga

I can't translate it myself but i found an online dictionary, I haven't tried it but it might be helpful:

http://www.freedict.com/onldict/dan.html

You should keep in mind though, that the order of the words might be different between the languages, so a real translation would be preferable, but in case you don't get one, you could try the dictionary, good luck!

----------

## snutte

Looks like danish or norwegian.

Roughly translated, since im not a dane or norwegian, but its similar to swedish i would guess:

"Hooray, this is cause for a celebration".

----------

## andm461c

Err, I would rather say it means "Hooray now we're gonna party"

----------

## eroyf

It's not Danish, but I'd say "Hooray, this is cause for a celebration." too.

----------

